# Trio Dwarf Crocodillians



## Reptile Crazy (Nov 3, 2005)

For sale believed to be 1.2 schneider's dwarf caiman.
All 3 doing great together. £750 trio
no offers
proof of DWA or pet shop licence essential.


----------



## Reptile Crazy (Nov 3, 2005)

*Pictures of caiman*

I seem to be unable to post pictures. They are on our facebook page. The link is in my signiture.


----------



## Reptile Crazy (Nov 3, 2005)

*Reduced Price*

We are closing down and will accept £650 for trio or £300 each
DWA must be shown
Serious people only
01603 410007


----------



## SeanAdamsReptiles9 (Sep 30, 2015)

I have messaged you


----------



## Reptile Crazy (Nov 3, 2005)

*Caiman trio*

Caiman are still available, if you do not have a license please do not get in touch with us. You will be wasting both of our times


----------



## Reptile Crazy (Nov 3, 2005)

*Still available!*

Bump up to top


----------



## Reptile Crazy (Nov 3, 2005)

*Caiman trio*

sold sold sold


----------

